# Bringing puppy home at 8 weeks vs 12 weeks



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

Curious, but what are your thoughts on brining home an 8 week old puppy vs a 12 week old imported puppy (imported at 12 weeks?) 

We've been told that the 12 week old puppies have been socialized and exposed to many environments. We like the idea of an older puppy so that they have gone through the fear phase and have less time having to deal with the "puppy" phase but a trainer suggested its better we have the puppy earlier so we can guarantee he is socialized properly. 

(also, I don't want this to get into a discussion on why we should or shouldn't import... strictly curious about bringing puppy home at a specific age).

Thank you!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Bringing home at 12 weeks can make life easier IF the breeder has continued working with the pups, exposed them to crates, house breaking, travel, etc. 12 week old pups can be easier to house break with their larger bladders. 8 weeks will be better if the breeder doesn't continue to work with them.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Can you be absolutely sure that the breeder is a good one that did in fact socialize the puppy? I would be hesitant to take an older puppy sight-unseen if I wasn't positive that work was put in, no matter if the dog was an import or not.

If the breeder did socialize and work with the puppy, a 12 week old might be nice to have. Hopefully by that point the puppy would have been exposed to crate training, potty training, etc., and life would be easier for you.

Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

I imported my Shepherd at 12 weeks. This is my 6th Shepherd and I noticed two things. One, the pup had a soft mouth. Likely the mother corrected him on that. Second as Ihczth pointed out the pup had a bigger bladder. Normally they gain at least an hour every month they age, but he would last all night and never made a peep. 

Are you picking up your import in MA.?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does the breeder give you the choice? Ask what the pup will have been exposed to before 12 weeks. Ask for references, people who have adult dogs from these lines and how old they were as pups at the time of adoption.


----------



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Does the breeder give you the choice? Ask what the pup will have been exposed to before 12 weeks. Ask for references, people who have adult dogs from these lines and how old they were as pups at the time of adoption.


Neither choice - according to the 12 week import they do expose them to the outside, shopping, many people, etc. but there are no guarantees. Good idea on references. 



Pytheis said:


> Can you be absolutely sure that the breeder is a good one that did in fact socialize the puppy? I would be hesitant to take an older puppy sight-unseen if I wasn't positive that work was put in, no matter if the dog was an import or not.


I really like this breeder and trust her, her dogs are amazing but since they are imported we are just assuming everyone along the line is doing what they are saying. 


Great points on the bigger bladder, we really like the idea of an older dog but will be paying for it as well as they are a little more expensive (honestly its worth it to me!!)


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

We got our import at 12 weeks. Didn't know enough then to ask about socializing, but they did say that they did not do potty training or leash walking. Had issues with Coccidia and Giardia and was told that is fairly common with imports. After clearing up the bugs she has been an absolutely wonderful dog.


----------

